# Traffic is not picking up !



## charley (May 8, 2016)

.. I'm quoting theCaptn' , almost, just adding the word not......


----------



## heckler7 (May 9, 2016)

how many post a day do you think this place has. I saw less than 10


----------



## Watson (May 9, 2016)

burn ASF to the ground and this place will rock....


----------



## theCaptn' (May 9, 2016)

Let's keep this place for the purists


----------



## charley (May 9, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Let's keep this place for the purists



.... agreed !!! [I really don't know about 'purists'] ...  but,, I don't want them assholes having their 'bitch fights' over here....


----------



## Watson (May 9, 2016)

charley said:


> .... agreed !!! [I really don't know about 'purists'] ...  but,, I don't want them assholes having their 'bitch fights' over here....



mate we could neg fuck out of any of them over here, it takes yonks to get max rep here....


----------



## spinyvegeta (May 9, 2016)

Come on, petty fights between source reps and their minions tend to grow on you. Then, the Witch hunt that follows is epic. Doesn't matter if you have good gear or not


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 10, 2016)

ASF is like cocaine, when you can't get the good stuff you will still go with the weak stomped on shit, these interwebs are an addiction and when the once mighty I.M. is only getting 5 hits a day I (we) need to get our fix somewhere, hence forth ASF.....


----------



## charley (May 10, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> ASF is like cocaine, when you can't get the good stuff you will still go with the weak stomped on shit, these interwebs are an addiction and when the once mighty I.M. is only getting 5 hits a day I (we) need to get our fix somewhere, hence forth ASF.....




,,,, ASF is all guys that need to feel important, most still live at home with 'mom', or they live in mom's garage, and call it their 'apartment',,  you need to take anti-e's just to hang out,,,


----------



## heckler7 (May 10, 2016)

ASF is slow too only lame ass trolling threads


----------



## the_predator (May 10, 2016)

Griffith said:


> burn ASF to the ground and this place will rock....


I approve of this answer


----------



## Arnold (May 11, 2016)

some candy.


----------



## Watson (May 11, 2016)

hot chick who needs to clean her fingernails....


----------



## Arnold (May 11, 2016)

Griffith said:


> hot chick who needs to clean her fingernails....



lol I think you are the only guy I have ever heard comment on a naked chicks fingernails.


----------



## OTG85 (May 11, 2016)

Rob who is that??


----------



## theCaptn' (May 11, 2016)

Griffith said:


> hot chick who needs to clean her fingernails....



Dirty whores have dirty finger nails


----------



## charley (May 11, 2016)

Griffith said:


> hot chick who needs to clean her fingernails....





...... as always, Griff is spot on.....


----------



## Watson (May 12, 2016)

Prince said:


> lol I think you are the only guy I have ever heard comment on a naked chicks fingernails.



its nice to know if you go down on her you aren't licking some garden soil or worse....she could have got that from fingering azzas shit stained asshole.....just saying is all.....


----------



## Arnold (May 12, 2016)

OTG85 said:


> Rob who is that??



some chick on Chaturbate.com


----------



## the_predator (May 13, 2016)

Almost looks a little like the chick off Game of Thrones


----------



## heckler7 (May 14, 2016)

I had a weird dream that I eneded up with really bad gyno, and the first thing I did before seeing a doctor was suck on my titties while I jerked off in the shower and considered keeping them. should I see a counsler?


----------



## SheriV (May 14, 2016)

Uhh


----------



## Watson (May 15, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> I had a weird dream that I eneded up with really bad gyno, and the first thing I did before seeing a doctor was suck on my titties while I jerked off in the shower and considered keeping them. should I see a counsler?



bro, who hasn't done that......


----------



## azza1971 (May 19, 2016)

Prince said:


> lol I think you are the only guy I have ever heard comment on a naked chicks fingernails.



thats cause he is gay


----------



## Watson (May 19, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> thats cause he is gay



its actually because I wouldnt piss on the ugly mutt you married if she was on fire....because unlike you I don't dig swine....your wife looks like she has down syndrome, but then again the woman married you so I guess its a given....


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 20, 2016)

Prince said:


> some chick on Chaturbate.com



What's this chaturbate... some of the shit I miss is unacceptable


----------



## azza1971 (May 20, 2016)

Griffith said:


> its actually because I wouldnt piss on the ugly mutt you married if she was on fire....because unlike you I don't dig swine....your wife looks like she has down syndrome, but then again the woman married you so I guess its a given....



geez, you typed more than three words, congrats, winning, best day at work ever,


----------



## Watson (May 20, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> geez, you typed more than three words, congrats, winning, best day at work ever,



your mum just rolled over in her grave.....you said "work"....its forbidden!


----------



## azza1971 (May 21, 2016)

dead people don?t roll. especially cremated ones who had there ash?s spread over a famous lookout


----------



## Watson (May 22, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> dead people don?t roll. especially cremated ones who had there ash?s spread over a famous lookout



killed all the animal and plant life.....now its a toxic waste site.....


----------



## heckler7 (May 22, 2016)

I figured prince would be more of a shebate kinda guy


----------



## charley (May 22, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> I figured prince would be more of a shebate kinda guy



....  I messaged prince, and 'bitched', & he said he'd be here posting more often....    ...   oh well !!


----------



## heckler7 (May 22, 2016)

charley said:


> ....  I messaged prince, and 'bitched', & he said he'd be here posting more often....    ...   oh well !!


posting on chaterbate most likely what he meant


----------



## azza1971 (May 23, 2016)

Chaterbate have adds for gearz?


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 26, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> Chaterbate have adds for gearz?



not free ones...


----------



## Watson (May 28, 2016)

^


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 2, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> not free ones...



what about trannys?


----------

